# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Не весна

## Светлана Шафаренко

Ведь не весна навеки исчезает
А сам навек уходишь из весны...

Холодный воздух оловянно бледен
Унылой лентою река
И словно высечен из меди
Орёл взмывает в облака...

----------


## PAN

*Свэдик*, 
с новосельем...)))

----------


## Лев

> Ведь не весна навеки исчезает
> А сам навек уходишь из весны...


Навек уходим к Свету - это знаю,
Не к Мраку и не в царство Тьмы :Grin:

----------

